
An inappropriate interview question - robin_reala
https://medium.com/@hyper_linda/an-inappropriate-interview-question-83babb28c98e
======
bryanrasmussen
I'm in Denmark, that's too close to Norway in consulting terms, so can you say
what the company was so I can make sure never to take a consulting job with
them.

~~~
robin_reala
At a guess, the company referenced in [https://medium.com/@hyper_linda/help-
me-get-my-dream-job-7aa...](https://medium.com/@hyper_linda/help-me-get-my-
dream-job-7aaccd6712c7)

